# stallion showcase



## milo'n'molly (5 February 2011)

How did it go? anyone fancy writing a report for those of us who couln't go?


----------



## magic104 (5 February 2011)

Brilliant, brilliant, brilliant.  A huge pat on the back to the organisers it was worth every penny & well done to a great job.  All your hard work paid off!

The choice of stallions, excellant, being able to view them in the stable area, excellant.  The Funnells demo, funny but informative.  The food, well the daughter made light work of breakfast & managed a couple of helpings of chocolate cake, & no complaints about lunch.  

Met Claire, her mum & Legrande, how lovely were they all.  My daughters mouth dropped open when Legrande started his trot work.  The words you dont need to look at anymore were uttered & she has put in a silent bid for him.  He is a delight & will suit both showjumpers & dressage breeders, wanting a sane laid back stallion.  Mind they were all pretty chilled Franklyn Sugar was another absolute sweetheart.

I have just one complaint, I am now left in a real delima over who to choose!

ps sorry for any spelling errors, one of my contacts has been driving me mad all day & I am now partly blind!


----------



## magic104 (5 February 2011)

Ok contacts out now.  There is nothing negative to say, there were stallions to suit all types of mares & pockets.  Even had a lovely Arab stallion in Marcus Aurelius who bought along 2 sons.  Brendon Stud had the great idea of having a video playing show 2 weanlings for their stallion Warrior.  

We were treated to a great day, to be able to see this quantity/quality of stallions in one place like Addington is great.  The stabling was ideal & you had a great view of the boys if you could not enter the stable itself.  Though this was not the case with Legrande & Franklyn Sugar, whose owners as I said were lovely.  Ballon I thought was a lovely horse & then later on heard him being spoken about in high terms.  Randi thought he was a 5yo & still has a spring in his step, again a lovely horse.  Power Blade, well as someone else said he has a power walk on him.  He was shown in hand, but I can see why he is popular with those breeding eventers/show jumpers & even dressage horses.  Really pleased I got to see him.  

I think the generosity of the owners in their donations has been overwhelming.  Honestly if you missed it, you missed a great day.  I am biased because I do prefer Addington over Keysoe.   Again a huge thank you to all concerned, owners, riders, organisers, etc.
Roll on next year!


----------



## Gingerbear (5 February 2011)

Also went today.  Was very impressed with how well organised it was.  Totally reinforces how good it is to see the stallion in front of you regarding sutability build wise for your mare and being able to check its temperament.  Liked the way you could stroll around the stands and still see the stallions on show and also being able to see them in the stables was great.  Only negative for me was that I could not see the point in presenting stalllions in hand which were quite capable of being ridden , just made me think "why is this stallion not being ridden - he must be difficult? Can only  his competition rider show him off?" Also with the auction, would like to say thank you to the donators - we have made several bids!  Also thought the Funnells were great especially Pippa's "yes darling you've practised this" to hubby , etc was most entertaining whilst being informative.   Organisers - well done and a huge thank you, hope this happens again.


----------



## Maesfen (5 February 2011)

I've gone several shades of green now, you lucky things!

BTW, did anything come about for a number so we could bid on the silent auction does anyone know as I can't find anything on their site or FB page?


----------



## no_no_nanette (5 February 2011)

Fabulous day, would echo everything that has been said above - and there's more to come tomorrow!  The organisation was seamless, and everything actually ran to time - first stallion show I've been to where that happened!  I loved the fact that you could wander round the stables, talk to the owners and grooms about the horses, have them brought out and trotted up (all under cover of course), and then see them under saddle in the arena.  The commentary was great - very clear, knowledgeable, and there were stills and videos running on a big screen whilst each stallion was in the arena, with clips of them going XC, SJing, and of their offspring.  Inspired idea.

I think that there were valid reasons why several of the stallions were shown in hand. One was just coming back from having been injured, and another doesn't currently have a rider.  And one or two are just too elderly, like Randi, although you would never think it the way he bounced around the ring!!

And yes, the caff was extra good!


----------



## Diggory (5 February 2011)

What a great day! Wouldn't have missed it for the world!  A really fabulous collection of stallions old and new, in facilities that left nothing to be desired.  The horses were very well presented, and everything ran as smooth as silk - real clockwork stuff, which is a testament to the level of organisation by Shirley and her people, who all knew exactly what was going on and when - very refreshing for a brand new UK parade to compare very favourably to the European gold standard of parades!  The commentary was consistently good and accurate, and easy to hear, and the arena layout worked well without you feeling as if you were in the ring when browsing in the tradestands.

It was a real bonus to be able beforehand to go look at all the stallions and their progeny up close and personal in the stables, and talk to the owners/riders, who were all very welcoming and approachable, and then to go back through the stables during the day and/or afterwards just to cement in your mind your likes and dislikes.  I have several new choices now which I probably would not have considered had I not been given the opportunity to see them all in one place.

Great cake as always in the cafeteria!


----------



## millitiger (6 February 2011)

fab day- the Funnell demo was worth the ticket price alone.

And I am absolutely in love with Shane Breen's stallion Balloon- watched him warm up and then in the arena and he was superb. Moved, jumped, beautiful looker with a lovely temperament.


----------



## DollyDolls (6 February 2011)

It was amazing, very good value for money & I wish I could have gone today as well.  

As others said, to look at the stallions in their stables changed my view of Stallions in general.  I assumed they'd be wired, shouting & stressed.......they looked calmer than my own horses at home after a good workout!

The food was yummy, and the stands were a good addition to keep your attention for the whole day.

I stayed right to the end & so glad I did.  Legrande & Don VHP were 2  I wasn't expecting to hit my shortlist.  Without a show like this I would have kept my options very limited.

PS need to have more Dollys, as too many Stallions!


----------



## magic104 (6 February 2011)

The silent auction raised in excess of 12k, sadly did not win, but think I might have narrowed it down a bit.


----------



## Maesfen (6 February 2011)

Hard luck M but what a fantastic amount of money for a very worthwhile charity.  Sadly, I never did find the number/email to use so couldn't take part but by the sound of it, I wouldn't have had a chance either!  Must ask Shirley if there are any booklets left for purchase too.


----------



## magic104 (6 February 2011)

I am pretty sure there are catalogues left over & they were worth the £7 as they contained plenty of info on the stallions.


----------



## stolensilver (6 February 2011)

I went on Saturday and really enjoyed it. The organisation was excellent. Addington is a great venue and the standard of stallions was world class. It was great to see such big names as John Whitaker, William and Pippa Funnell, Andrew Davies, Louise Pavitt, Max Routledge and several others riding their stallions in the ring. 

The best part was being able to see the warmup and also go to the stables to see the boys up close and personal. You learn so much more doing this than you do just watching them giving their performance. 

My favourite moment was watching Upton's Deli Circus and Revolution walk round the warmup on a loose rein next to each other while their riders had a chat. What fantastic temperaments from a couple of Advanced eventing stallions! Both of them were just as sweet in the stable. And both have gone on my shortlist. 

I absolutely loved Legrande, his paces are incredible and he was a snuggle bunny in the stable. What a lovely stallion. I also loved Balloon. He's beautiful to look at, fabulous temperament, amazing jump and dressage-quality paces. Ticks in every box (if only I had a mare to put to him!)

Another one I hadn't known about and who impressed me was Landpirol. A lovely big powerhouse of a stallion with an international record in GP showjumping and Advanced dressage! He's got the bone and strength through the loin that some modern stallions don't have and would be good on a lighter mare. I really liked his temperament too. 

The Billy stallions were athletes. I particularly liked Billy Mexico. He's all curves and cheekiness with a proper big jump. 

The Brendon Stud's boys were very smart too. Caretino Glory looks to be a proper dual purpose stallion with paces good enough for dressage (although his walk was a little tense) and Grand Prix jumping ability. I missed Don VHP and Chateau de Brion Quainton which was a shame. Although there were plenty of breaks in the programme I still didn't manage to fit watching the warmup, going to the stables, going round the stalls, talking to people and watching the show into the time available. 

There weren't many dressage stallions there on Saturday. Franklyn Sugar was about the only one and he was very nice and a sweetheart in the stable with just the sort of temperament I want in a horse for me. I used to think most stallions are a bit nippy. I've revised that opinion. 

Congratulations to everyone who was involved in the Stallion Showcase. It was a fantastic show, brilliantly run and I hope it happens again next year with even more stallions.


----------



## lauren1988 (6 February 2011)

We had a fantastic day today despite getting lost on the way! (first time ever the satnav has let us down!) Fantastic selection of stallions and thought it was great being able to see them warm up and then meet them in the stables, especially as some owners let you go right into the stable for a cuddle   We went to the stallion parade at Hartpury last year which was good, but I much prefered it at Addington today as you could get so much closer to the stallions.

Fiona Bigwood's demonstration was brilliant and the mini lesson she gave to Shane Breen and Warrior was highly amusing! Such a lovely horse 

Glad to hear the silent auction raised lots of many for a worthy cause - obviously the actual results cannot be disclosed but does anyone know if all of the lots went or if some were not bid on? I suspect I was outbid! Also, does anyone know when Horse and Country will be showing the video they took over the weekend?

Finally just to say that my eagerly awaited foal's dad, Legrande, did not disappoint! His paces were amazing and we cannot believe how much he has improved since we saw him jump last March so it was lovely to see him being worked on the flat today. I also loved Franklyn Sugar - so laid back especially considering he is only rising 5. Really liked Chellon Z as well.

Thanks to all for organising such a great day, here's to next year!


----------



## magic104 (6 February 2011)

The result of the auction will be on the webpage (dont have link sorry) I think all lots had bids.


----------



## Gucci_b (6 February 2011)

What a fantastic day  we went along to Addington on the Saturday, my mission was to meet Randi as he will be the grandad to my foal in April. Every one was very welcoming and friendly, no queuing to get into watch the stallion show and you could pick your choice of seat  many informative trade stands and throughout the day their were also talks by Lizzie Drury from Saracen horse feeds and ED Lyall (MRCVS) the horse vet, lot's of information about mare in foal, foaling down and choosing the right stallion and A.I. You could also walk around the stables and have a chat with the grooms and even the owners, I felt very lucky as I chatted with John Whitaker and he ask me if I would like to see Randi in the stable, so armed with a polo mint or two, I got the chance to meet Randi  he seems quite laid back, and a nice temperament and he likes to stand there and poke his tongue out  (just like his son Randi's Rebel, does exactly the same). Randi sure came to life in the ring, while being shown in hand with John, he still has "WOW the look at me"  my friend took a video, will post on here later...
After the show case finished about 7.30 ish, we went for a drink in the bar and chatted, while some of the dressage riders exercised their horse's for today's event.
There were some lovely stallion's and very well ridden. All in all a very good inexpensive day. Also H&C was there in force, armed with cameras and crew, so will be on t.v soon, H&C also told us that they will be doing a "stallion slot" on their channel (280), during the adverts. 
Randi


----------



## woodlander (6 February 2011)

Just got home from day two of the Showcase and congratulations for all the competence and hard work that went into a really well run show. We shall certainly be taking more Woodlander Stallions next year. The British Breeding stand was steadily busy with enthusiastic new faces and although today was much quieter than yesterday, we look forward to more dressage horses and a growing audience in 2012...Olympic Year.
Well done Shirley and Jan Rogers, myself and all at BBSH look forward to having our two great stallion events again next year.


----------



## imafluffybunny (6 February 2011)

I had a fab 2 days, it was a great event.
Legrande looked FAB, I was so proud that I have a mare in foal to him. 
I also loved Balloon and Landpirol, Franklyn Sugar is also one to watch for me. 

A really great event, I look forward to next years!


----------



## eventrider23 (6 February 2011)

I have just got through the door from what was an amazing weekend and one I hope as has already been said is the start of things to come.  I do know that there have been trade stand bookings for 2012 already!  I just loved the relaxed feel to the whole show in that all the spectators felt so relaxed as to just visit and cuddle with the stallions in the stables and then watch them in the ring.  At times i think the reason it looked quiet inside is because there was a steady stream of people flowing to and from the barns to the trade stands to the viewing stands to seen the horses, etc and so could view those they especially wanted to see and then following them back to the boxes.  Also adored the demos on Saturday with Pippa and William who showed what a LOVELY horse Billy Mexico is in that he wowed everyone by jumping MASSIVE fences in his display in the morning and then came back and did the demo with a totally cool and calm attittude.  The Shane and Bigwood show today was just truly priceless and surely HAS to be repeated somewhere!  

All in all just a super weekend and from what I heard in the stands, etc the only criticisms were constructive ones on how to make it bigger and better as everyone overall seemed to enjoy it.....spectators, stallion owners and stallions!


----------



## Jackpotsstud (7 February 2011)

We were there yesterday with Rughavens Jackpot and had a lovely time.  Met some lovely people and the show was really well organised with everyone knowing exactly what they were supposed to be doing when.  The silent auction was a fabulous idea, with some truly incredibly prizes.  It was lovely to have a stable all day so people can meet the stallions and also so that the stallions can relax for the day rather than stand in a cramped box after hours of travelling.  I hope this event will grow in popularity over the years.


----------



## Avonbrook (7 February 2011)

I just wanted to add my congratulations and thanks to the organisers.  I had never considered attending anything like this with Marcus Aurelius before - as he is a little different from the other horses there  - and Shirley and her team were so straightforward, organised and positive to deal with for a "newbie" both before and on the day that we had a marvellous time.  It was also a fantastic introduction to a big event for the two youngsters and will stand them in good stead for the future.  

I'm just sorry that I couldn't be with Marcus in the stables so that people could go and cuddle him all of the time - and watch the other horses perform at the same time , so I sort of did a bit of both 

It was lovely to be at an event where everyone that came past sounded happy and postive and genuinely excited about the day they were having


----------



## eventrider23 (7 February 2011)

Maesfen - I found out last night what happened with the telephone number is that the new sim card that had been bought for the hotline failed to work and once we were there, internet was VERY patchy and so they could not update with this issue.  The email address though was the one on the SSGB website as I know quite a few email bids came through there.  Sorry !


----------



## tipsytiger2 (7 February 2011)

Spent the weekend at SSGB, fabulous event, very well organised and run throughout, everyone managed to stick to their times and it was a real eye opener being able to meet the stallions and their owners, discuss their competition history and progeny. 
Had a really good time, and saw some stallions I would not have considered. All the stallions were well behaved and presented. Challon Z for me was a real surprise, plenty of talent, manners to burn and a real gentlemen, definately one for the future! Power Blade was very impressive and I was equally impresseed with Don VHP Z of the Brendon Stud, however Legrande stole the show for me, a truly impressive horse with a temperament to die for - if only I wanted to breed a WB! I did have a few bids so looking forward to seeing if I managed to win anything! Thanks to all involved, a really great event!


----------



## sare_bear (7 February 2011)

I went on Saturday and had a really enjoyable day. Addington is such a good venue for this, not as cold and dark as Keysoe. It was well organised and amazingly ran to time. 

For me the best bit was being able to see the stallions in their stables and talk to their owners. Temperament plays a big part in my choice of stallion and was great to see most of them relaxed. LOVED Legrande, what a gentle, cuddly stallion and great performer.

Balloon really impressed me, an effortless jump and floating movement. Also liked UDC and Billy Be Cool. I remember Franklyn Sugar last year at Keysoe and was impressed with how he has developed and think he is one to watch for the future.

I hope this can continue to grow and perhaps attract some more dressage stallions in future. A big thumbs up from me.


----------



## GinnieRedwings (7 February 2011)

tipsytiger2 said:



			Spent the weekend at SSGB, fabulous event, very well organised and run throughout, everyone managed to stick to their times and it was a real eye opener being able to meet the stallions and their owners, discuss their competition history and progeny. 
Had a really good time, and saw some stallions I would not have considered. All the stallions were well behaved and presented. Challon Z for me was a real surprise, plenty of talent, manners to burn and a real gentlemen, definately one for the future! Power Blade was very impressive and I was equally impresseed with Don VHP Z of the Brendon Stud, however Legrande stole the show for me, a truly impressive horse with a temperament to die for - if only I wanted to breed a WB! I did have a few bids so looking forward to seeing if I managed to win anything! Thanks to all involved, a really great event!
		
Click to expand...

100% with you there.

I am still buzzing from a great week end, star-struck from actually having a cuddle with Balloon, Kepi d'Elle and many others. I'm at work at the mo, so will probably write at length about all the high points of the week end later tonight.

Thanks to Shirley, Jan, Jane & everyone else who got this week end together, it was great!

eta: also star-struck from the couple of very friendly relaxed chats with Shane Breen, Fiona Bigwood & Amy Stovold - such a convivial atmosphere I never experienced at a show with such big names before!


----------



## eventrider23 (7 February 2011)

One of the highlights for me was the Shane and Bigwood show....truly a comedy act that could go around the country!!!  I too was in love with Challon Z as he showed he could not only be bold and jump but then wow everyone in the dressage on the Sunday....definitely one on my list for the future.  Re Balloon - I am in LOVE but alas he is too closely bred to the mare I would use him on!


----------



## Posa (7 February 2011)

I was there on saturday and had a truley fantastic day. Echoing everything everyone else has said.. it was great to see these stallions in action and then be able to pop back to their stables for a chat with the owner and a cuddle with the stallion!
 Upton deli circus was super and so well mannered in the stable, marcus the arab was a litle stunner and was quite happy to stick his nose in my bag to check it out for food.
 Legrande was superb.. embarassed myself by telling his owner that i was going to steal him (didnt know who she was, lol).
 Popped a couple of bids on but havent heard anything so dont think i was successfull!


----------



## breezing (7 February 2011)

I couldn't get there ,Balloon sounds interesting anyone got any photo s of him and his breeding ?


----------



## welshdanash (7 February 2011)

I was only able to go on Sunday but had a great day. It was very relaxed and well organised. My favorites were Amorous Archie, Power Blade and Challon Z. Well done to the organisers and stallion owners for putting on such a good show. My only criticism would be I would have liked to have seen more pure dressage stallions on the Sunday. I felt that there were a few stallions that were brilliant, but brilliant showjumpers. However, I understand that this was the first year, and that if stallion owners had travelled their stallions to the show they might as well display their boys on both days. Saying all this, the Breen/Bigwood show was great, so I can't have it all ways! 

Dan


----------



## Tinks81 (7 February 2011)

balloon is lovely but very hot !!! x


----------



## cruiseline (7 February 2011)

The 3500-mile trip to attend the Stallion Showcase GB was worth every minute it took me to get there. What an utterly fantastic weekend we all had. Addington is the perfect location for this type of event, with space for growth in the future too. Heated indoor arena (which I was especially thankful for), warm-up arena accessible to the public, great PA system, super safe stables for the stallions with plenty of room for people to wonder through and get up close and personal with the boys. The Light family, headed by Shirley should give themselves a very VERY big pat on the back; you pulled it off to perfection. It ran superbly, just like a well-oiled machine, something we are getting use to when the Light family are at the end of the reins. The Stallion book was super and so well produced, at £7.00 a copy it was well worth it, I in fact bought 2 one to take notes in and the other for best on the book shelf.

It was lovely to watch Pippa and William Funnel during their masterclass, both entertaining and informative. Billy Mexico and Billy Congo are two of the MANY boys there that I could very easily have taken home with me. John Whitaker made it all look far to easy, even though there were no more holes left on the top of the wings for his horses to jump. Warrior ridden by Shane was just breathtaking, what a very exciting horse he is for the future. Balloon is another one to watch, he jumps huge fences with ease, but also has the elegance and paces not to look out of place in the dressage arena, exciting. Fiona Bigwood&#8217;s masterclass was priceless, it was so funny and educational at the same time, I hope someone videoed it!!!!!!! 

Saturday was so busy in the stable area right from the doors opening at 9:30 that we didn&#8217;t manage to take a breather until just before 3:00.  We grabbed a quick lunch then it was back to the stables until well after 6:00. Sunday was quieter for visitors, probably due to the fact that we didn&#8217;t have as many dressage horses in attendance, but what was there was lovely. Santana came in and showed his powerful athletic movement, I could not believe he was only a 4 year old; he is a very exciting stallion for British Breeders to have on their doorstep for the future. Franklyn Sugar was as impeccably behaved as he was turned out, what a delightful boy. He is going to have a very exciting future ahead of him. Just managed to get a glimpse of Flammengold at the end of his presentation he looked a very nice person too.

There are some many knowledgeable breeders in the UK, who know exactly what they are looking for in a stallion and oh my goodness they were spoilt for choice this weekend. I think quite a few short lists have now become long lists again.

Claire and I thoroughly enjoyed meeting each and every person who took the time to stop, chat and give Legrande a cuddle. It is so important not only to see a stallion perform, but also to see his conformation and temperament too, what better way than to meet him in the stable. It worked very well for both stallion and mare owners alike. Legrande is having a duvet day today, one I feel he well and truly deserves. Thank you all for your lovely comments about him, he is a very special boy, but if the true be known I am a little biased. 


Finally I am astonished and thrilled at the £12,500 raised by the Silent Auction for the charity HELP FOR HEROS a truly worth cause to support. A big thank you must go to all who donated a lot, as well as those who put in the bids.

WELL DONE TO ALL

I only have to wait another 12 month until next years Stallion Showcase GB now&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. twiddling thumbs&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## eventrider23 (7 February 2011)

I took literally hundreds of pics and am sorting through them at the moment and will upload some when done!


----------



## Maesfen (7 February 2011)

eventrider23 said:



			Maesfen - I found out last night what happened with the telephone number is that the new sim card that had been bought for the hotline failed to work and once we were there, internet was VERY patchy and so they could not update with this issue.  The email address though was the one on the SSGB website as I know quite a few email bids came through there.  Sorry ! 

Click to expand...

Thanks for that J.  No problem, I just assumed they'd all be too busy to even look at emails during the show which is why I didn't use it, my mistake.


----------



## cruiseline (7 February 2011)

Maesfen said:



			Thanks for that J.  No problem, I just assumed they'd all be too busy to even look at emails during the show which is why I didn't use it, my mistake. 

Click to expand...

There is always next year


----------



## magic104 (7 February 2011)

breezing said:



			I couldn't get there ,Balloon sounds interesting anyone got any photo s of him and his breeding ?
		
Click to expand...

Try this link - http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10555724


----------



## shirleyno2 (7 February 2011)

breezing said:



			I couldn't get there ,Balloon sounds interesting anyone got any photo s of him and his breeding ?
		
Click to expand...

Details are in the breeding book )) available to buy off the website as soon as I have time to update website!!


----------



## LynneB (7 February 2011)

I won the Unbelievable Darco covering ... yippeeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## tipsytiger2 (7 February 2011)

congratulations! will the results/winners be published soon? 

Suppose I would have heard by now...? 

Maybe it's a good thing, I got a little carried away with my slips I was sweating all the way home :lol:


----------



## Maesfen (7 February 2011)

shirleyno2 said:



			Details are in the breeding book )) available to buy off the website as soon as I have time to update website!!
		
Click to expand...

Scuttles off to look now (thanks for PM btw, grateful for your time)  Please put my name on one! x


----------



## Maesfen (7 February 2011)

LynneB said:



			I won the Unbelievable Darco covering ... yippeeeeeeeeee!!!!! 

Click to expand...

Ooh, well done L; who will you use with him?  I loved him when we visited last year.


----------



## ritajennings (7 February 2011)

One word 'Fabulous'
I had a great time and got to meet lots of new friends including Cruiseline and the wonderful Legrande.
Ditto to everything that Cruiseline has quoted, I think that the Light Family deserve a Medal Very well done


----------



## cruiseline (7 February 2011)

ritajennings said:



			One word 'Fabulous'
I had a great time and got to meet lots of new friends including Cruiseline and the wonderful Legrande.
Ditto to everything that Cruiseline has quoted, I think that the Light Family deserve a Medal Very well done
		
Click to expand...

It was lovely to meet you too, it was an amazing weekend full of delightful people and stunning stallions.

I LOVE your boy, what a very smart chap he is. It was so nice to see such a wide range of stallions, something for every mare owner, no one was disappointed.


----------



## LynneB (7 February 2011)

Maesfen said:



			Ooh, well done L; who will you use with him?  I loved him when we visited last year.
		
Click to expand...

Breeze is the lucky girl! I had already chosen him for this year for her so was a happy bunny to see him in the Auction!


----------



## millitiger (7 February 2011)

breezing said:



			I couldn't get there ,Balloon sounds interesting anyone got any photo s of him and his breeding ?
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully this will work for some pictures;
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/album.php?aid=21871&id=111655045513419

There are also a few videos on youtube under breenequestrian.



Tinks81 said:



			balloon is lovely but very hot !!! x
		
Click to expand...

Really?
I watched him the whole time he was in the warm up and he looked very cool and calm (unlike some of the others ) and was lovely in the stable yard as well.

Has he been hot at shows you have seen him at?


----------



## tipsytiger2 (7 February 2011)

millitiger said:



			Hopefully this will work for some pictures;
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/album.php?aid=21871&id=111655045513419

There are also a few videos on youtube under breenequestrian.



Really?
I watched him the whole time he was in the warm up and he looked very cool and calm (unlike some of the others ) and was lovely in the stable yard as well.

Has he been hot at shows you have seen him at?
		
Click to expand...


I watched him in WU and in the arena too - looked a saint to me and a poppet in the stable - heard there was a lot of interest in him???


----------



## millitiger (7 February 2011)

Put this way, we are seriously considering giving our mare a year out of eventing just to have a foal by him- he totally blew me away


----------



## GinnieRedwings (7 February 2011)

Originally Posted by Tinks81  
balloon is lovely but very hot !!! x 




tipsytiger2 said:



			I watched him in WU and in the arena too - looked a saint to me and a poppet in the stable - heard there was a lot of interest in him???
		
Click to expand...

Well, I watched him with a lot of interest as his breeding is very close to my foal's sire - Bon Balou - in the warm up both days, in the ring on Saturday (jumping) and Sunday (dressage), and had my hands all over him in his stable after his set on Saturday... He felt hot... but that's probably because he had just jumped the top of the wings in a quiet and workmanlike way, quite a few times


----------



## stolensilver (7 February 2011)

I don't understand the comment about Balloon either. While I was admiring another stallion I was told how, after coming 4th in the finals of his age class, Shane Breen's toddler ran up to the stallion shouting "Balloon was such a good boy" and hugged him round his knees. Balloon looked down at her and stood like a rock till the little person had finished her cuddle. That doesn't sound like a hot stallion to me!


----------



## Tinks81 (7 February 2011)

millitiger said:



			Hopefully this will work for some pictures;
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/album.php?aid=21871&id=111655045513419

There are also a few videos on youtube under breenequestrian.



Really?
I watched him the whole time he was in the warm up and he looked very cool and calm (unlike some of the others ) and was lovely in the stable yard as well.

Has he been hot at shows you have seen him at?
		
Click to expand...

Well i only see him at shows being ridden x

not so much hot maybe that is the wrong word but maybe sharp ?


----------



## millitiger (7 February 2011)

would you mind pm'ing me what you mean?

looking to use him on a sharp mare and don't want anything fizzy.

thanks


----------



## LynneB (7 February 2011)

not a sign of it on Saturday and he wasn't even on my radar before I saw him....has a huge ping on him and I'd love to use him on one of mine


----------



## Tinks81 (7 February 2011)

millitiger said:



			would you mind pm'ing me what you mean?

looking to use him on a sharp mare and don't want anything fizzy.

thanks 

Click to expand...

Sharp and Fizzy i would say are 2 different things .........

To be honest i used Balou du Rouet on a sharp mare i had and have ended up with an angel x


----------



## dingle12 (7 February 2011)

Has anyone got any photos or videos of the event?


----------



## eventrider23 (7 February 2011)

I have hundreds - sorting through and will post later!


----------



## Fellowes (7 February 2011)

after Celia Clarke was seen storming out of the stallion showcase reception on Saturday (as the lady at reception had the nerve to ask HER to pay £7 for the breeding book) she posts this on Ken Rehill's fb page slamming the showcase

odd how everyone who attended found it a wonderful occasion and two who did not, are saying it was a failure. Odd too, how those who continually say they are being victimised appear to be the only ones doing the victimisation


Ken Rehill Everyone will understand why I'm sitting here, eating Haagen Daz, pissing myself laughing. 

Joanne Metcalfe I don't what u up to now! 

Ken Rehill that is a photo of a failed stallion show, the same failed stallion show that went to press telling everyone how bad mine was. Based on the numbers, they have done worse than I did. 

Joanne Metcalfe I think its a good time to make the point that people have no idea what to expect and what they are looking at - me thinks education on breeding to all of us is needed! 

Ken Rehill Correct 

Anna Hesketh Well I thought yours was fab last year!! 

Silva Bedding Ken, you are a bigger person that that! Whatever, we need to stick together!! We are some people taking this very seriously, we must do it together!!Knowledge is not coming over a day, you are also still learning, we all are!! I respect you a lot! 

Ken Rehill It's a nice idea Silva, but they should have thought about that when they were slagging me off for the last two years, and now they look stupid getting fewer spectators than the Expo did. They described the Expo as "an embarrassement to British breeding"...........based on their own measure, surely this latest effort has earned the description?? 

Lesley Brodie What flavour Haagen Daz? It tells a lot about a man!!! Let the pictures do the talking. Take care. Lxx 

Ken Rehill Three different flavours, which should tell you even more about the man. 

Sean Aston how can we have good stallions over here when the person who grades them for the bsja has not got a clue what he is looking for 

Deborah Corff I didn't know they sold Haagen Daaz in England. Invented in Pennsylvania USA. 

Ken Rehill I guess it's one american who has a passport!!! 

Kirsty Louise Millard Wow! That is really bad! It was really poorly advertised compared to yours. I only knew about it because of fb friends but there was nothing in any of the mags that I saw! Hey ho if they were that rude they deserve all they get (or what they got)! Esp as SSGB is desperate for more registrations I would have thought with all of your stallions they would have got behind you a bit more! K xxx 

Ken Rehill well, I offered shirley all 11 stallions back in June. I left two messages, but she never returned the calls. In fact the SSGB was better advertised, and they did several things a little better than I did, with a slicker operation. And there is no comparison between Addington and Keysoe at the end of the day. But they caused a lot of bad feeling in the last year, from slagging off the Expo very publicly. 

Katy Holder-Vale We had a great day today, had non stop people in the stables with our horses, genuine breeders,and very interested and complimentary, displays went well and we got some great photos. 

Celia Clarke Kirsty do you mean SSGB (ie Stallion Showcase) or SHBGB (Sport Horse Breeding of Great Britain)? SSGB is nothing to do with SHBGB or any other official studbook or breeding organisation and was actually a privately run event set up by a couple of stallion owners who thought they could do better than the Expo. but from the reports I got I think the jury is very much out on that one, certainly as far as audience figures are concerned. 

Penny Richardson 
What on earth is the matter with you, Ken and Celia. You are both supposed to be supporters of British breeding , yet you are being thoroughly nasty about an event you didn't even attend. 

Why not commend people for at least trying to do some... 

Ken Rehill I didn't see or hear you saying the same thing last year to the small group who launched a tirade of abuse and negativity towards last years Expo Penny? That group also happened to be those that ran this years failed attempt at a stallion show. sorry sweetheart, but when you take the kind of crap I did from those idiots, you'd understand that there are a number of us laughing at them now. And don't ever question my commitment to improving breeding in Britain, I'm leading the way. 

Penny Richardson 
Hi Ken 

I just think all this sillyness, nastiness and crowing has all got a bit much on both sides. And I'm sorry to say it, but you don't help yourself by calling people who've been in the business for an awful lot longer than you, "idiots"... 

Ken Rehill Rather than mouthing off on my facebook Penny, call me on 07540321666, we can have proper conversation, I'm waiting for your call.
_________________


----------



## Bearskin (7 February 2011)

I had a great day at the Stallion Show on Saturday.  The place was packed!  The stallions were well presented and the owners very approachable.  Really enjoyed seeing so many quality stallions in one place and am now hoping to use a British based stallion on my mare this year.

Re the silly Facebook comments:  What else did anyone expect?


----------



## shirleyno2 (7 February 2011)

Bearskin said:



			I had a great day at the Stallion Show on Saturday.  The place was packed!  The stallions were well presented and the owners very approachable.  Really enjoyed seeing so many quality stallions in one place and am now hoping to use a British based stallion on my mare this year.
		
Click to expand...

Hurray - Believe in British Breeding!!


----------



## Maesfen (7 February 2011)

Bearskin said:



			Re the silly Facebook comments:  What else did anyone expect?
		
Click to expand...

Those comments have brought a smile to my face, what a hoot.  I sometimes miss the Ken/Ciss show for the amusement and imagination they bring and how they can't accept others can do things better.  Am I very sad? 

ROFL at C in a huff, I can just imagine it - don't you know who I am? .


----------



## cruiseline (7 February 2011)

Bearskin said:



			I had a great day at the Stallion Show on Saturday.  The place was packed!  The stallions were well presented and the owners very approachable.  Really enjoyed seeing so many quality stallions in one place and am now hoping to use a British based stallion on my mare this year.
		
Click to expand...

That is such good news, but not surprising as there are some stunning stallions based in the UK, as we had the pleasure of seeing over the past two weekends


----------



## stolensilver (7 February 2011)

What I liked about the SSGB was talking to Jan Rogers of the BEF who said how much she had enjoyed the show at Hartpury and how much she was also enjoying the show at Addington. Both shows were different, both were well supported and there is room for both of them in the UK! They aren't in competition. They are both being run to promote British breeding. I've also spoken to Shirley Light who organised the SSGB and she said exactly the same thing. Isn't that great that the organisers of these shows support each other? 

In Germany and Holland and France there are stallion shows every weekend at the moment and frequently more than one on at a time. UK people have been looking longingly at the European stallion shows for years and now we have two of our own. What is even better is that both of them are different. Fantastic! 

With both of these shows drawing excellent crowds (about 1000 at Hartpury and close to that number over the weekend at Addington) and a real buzz about the stallions that were on show this is a big step forward for British breeders. We also have the Futurity which is excellent and something that no other country has got. 

These are exciting times for British breeders. We should all stand together and support each other. Many of the stallion owners have posted on this thread to say how much they enjoyed the weekend. Several others have said they will be bringing their stallion along next year. Both shows have been a success and everyone involved in organising them deserves a huge thankyou for all their hard work. And encouragement to make them even bigger and better next year.


----------



## eventrider23 (7 February 2011)

Hear hear SS!


----------



## Gucci_b (7 February 2011)

Who is Celia Clarke and Ken Rehill's ????


----------



## magic104 (7 February 2011)

OMG how sad is KR & I am also very saddened by Celia's comments.  Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but to slate it like they have when they were not even there is just beyond believe.  I feel so embrassed as I counted Celia as a friend and I want it known that this comment " a couple of stallion owners who thought they could do better than the Expo. but from the reports I got I think the jury is very much out on that one, certainly as far as audience figures are concerned." had nothing what so ever to do with me.  KR & Celia I am sorry, but I was there, & your comments are only worthy of the dustbin.  I wish now I had taken more photos, especially of the crowds, both in the canteen, stables & stands.  KR perhaps a little less of the green eyed monster would help your cause, though I think that would be like pissing in the wind.  Sue Shore


----------



## jaffs (7 February 2011)

Who is Celia Clarke?


----------



## carlo_mio (7 February 2011)

jaffs said:



			Who is Celia Clarke?
		
Click to expand...

There is the Celia Clarke who is the editor of the quarterly British Breeder?


----------



## Jackpotsstud (7 February 2011)

I had a very successful weekend at the Stallion Showcase.  I hope that the negativity that is thrown around by the minority doesn't damage the reputation of the event and prevent it from growing.  There is room in the UK for more than one Stallion Show and there is no reason why the BEF and Stallion Showcase can not exisit side by side.  

Events take years to grow in popularity as their reputation grows - last year at the BEF show at Hartpury the stands were no where near as busy as they were this year.  The Stallion Showcase deserves to enjoy such growth and I hope that in 2012 we see this.


----------



## LynneB (7 February 2011)

there is a mistruth being put about that the breeding BOOK (cost £7.00) was essential for reporting on the SSGB and should have formed part of the press pack.  This is not the case, a breeding sheet with running order was provided which would have sufficed and was free.

the book cost the Light family a great deal to produce and was a wonderful optional extra for breeders - containing each horse in the parade, their breeding, achievements to date and contact details.  It also has excellent breeding information from Ed Lyall, plus much more....it was well worth the £7.00 cost - but please don't anyone think you had to pay extra on the day just to understand what was happening - you didn't.  If there is one thing Shirley, Caz and their whole family excel at it is excellent customer service!


----------



## mbequest (7 February 2011)

carlo_mio said:



			There is the Celia Clarke who is the editor of the quarterly British Breeder?
		
Click to expand...

Yes this is the person concerned.

Also the same lady that thinks herself important enough to give out 0's at low level unaff DRm, in prelim classes........ says plenty about her personality.

I put it that she went solely with the intention of creating a fuss about something, and was given her chance at the door.


----------



## eventrider23 (7 February 2011)

Personally I think it was worth it for the demos alone farless the stallions displays as when can you go to a demo given by Olympic and World Class riders like the Funnells, Shane and Fiona for £10 (or £8 if booked in advance)!!!!  Nowhere...farless to see world class and up and coming stallions all of whome were British based!  Plus I know I have never been to the likes of Hickstead or HOYS or any show and not had to pay for a catalogue farless something like which was sold at SSGB which was literally a book....with as said above, breeding article, nutrition articles and more.


----------



## carlo_mio (7 February 2011)

mbequest said:



			Yes this is the person concerned.

Also the same lady that thinks herself important enough to give out 0's at low level unaff DRm, in prelim classes........ says plenty about her personality.

I put it that she went solely with the intention of creating a fuss about something, and was given her chance at the door.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear.  This sounds odd for someone who is writing about British breeding and a pity that then she would not have seen an excellent day as a result.  As I am in education I know how it is very discouraging for students when they are setting out to learn, to be given low marks and negative feedback


----------



## sarahhelen1977 (7 February 2011)

I made a flying visit on Saturday morning, and was impressed with the turnout, efficiency with which the day was run, and the various oppportunities that people had to get up close to the stallions. I can't wait for next year when I hope to attend with my boy (and Hartpury too!) Unfortunately prior engagements had to take priority this year, but I was glad to be able to contribute to the silent auction that raised a fantastic sum for such a worthy cause - really well done Shirley and your team!!


----------



## cmg (7 February 2011)

It was, quite honestly, the best parade I've been to in the UK, ever, and I've been to a fair few now.  I cannot think of a thing I would like to see done differently, other than to stretch the weekend so that we could see even more stallions!  Even if the organisers have tweaks they would like to make, I haven't yet seen any criticisms from anyone of any merit anywhere, which must mean the whole concept, production and management was sound.  For a long-standing parade, I would have been impressed, let alone for a first-off; it was a tremendous achievement and I'm already wishing the year away so that it can happen all over again.


----------



## Touchwood (7 February 2011)

Fantastic weekend for us.....we were there with Marcus Aurelius and his children (lovely for British Breeders to see something different at this shows with an Arab, and one that jumps and performs for fun), Carousel, who at 20 years old at his first outing in years had an absolute ball  and Samba Hit III.  We were very impressed by the organisation and the overall atmosphere at the event.

We support any initiative to promote British breeding and will certainly be back next year!


----------



## boogie (7 February 2011)

I went both days and had a fabulous time! It was very organised and well run a lot of thought had been put into it and it showed. The stallions all came in according to print of catalogue each having the same amount of time in the ring which meant the event ran smoothly and to time. There were breaks in which talks were given along with demonstations and dislays both of which were enjoyable and informative. The stands and cafe meant you could carry on watching the stallions while shopping or catching a bite to eat. 

All the stallions were well presented and I came away with quite a long short list of quality stallions which is obviouly the point of these events. 


I also went to the one in Hartbury and while there were good points the lack of organisation and the fact that the stallions had no stabling and so you couldnt walk round and see them and meet them were real down points for me. while the display of Emma Hindles stallions especially the finale were spectacular I wont be going again the day dragged on and the disorganisation of the event left me feeling drained and frustrated.

I wanted to go to both as I will have a couple of stallions that I want to take to event of this kind and while there were more people at the Hartbury event this year I feel that the one held at Addington was a victim of clashing with the regionals and was by far the more professional event for me and when the time comes that is where I will be heading!


----------

